
TikTok security flaws left personal data, videos vulnerable to hackers – Busine - hckrnwsbt
http://uk.businessinsider.com/tiktok-security-flaws-hackers-could-access-personal-user-data-videos-2020-1
======
vuln
Here's the report by Check Point Research, a lot more information and
specifics.

[https://research.checkpoint.com/2020/tik-or-tok-is-tiktok-
se...](https://research.checkpoint.com/2020/tik-or-tok-is-tiktok-secure-
enough/)

